# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني

## تحية عسكريه



----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك الف عافية عبد الله .. 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يعطيك الف عافية عبد الله ..





> 




الله يعافيكي يا ستي

----------


## ابوشرار

*الف تحيه وسلام لنشامى جهاز الدفع المدني ...*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *الف تحيه وسلام لنشامى جهاز الدفع المدني ...*




حياك الله سيدي ومشكور عالمشاركة الرائعه  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كل التحيه للنشامى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كل التحيه للنشامى


 
كل تحية الك لانك نورتي موضوعي بمشاركتك  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الرؤية :
روّاد في الحماية المدنية ونموذج للدفاع المدني الشامل .

الرسالة :
حماية وإنقاذ الأرواح والممتلكات بجاهزية عالية لضمان أمان الوطن والمواطن .

القيـم :
1	الإنسانية .
2	الانتماء .
3	التضحية .
4	الأمانـة .

مفهوم القيم :
الإنسانية :	كل سلوك يمارسه الفرد في الدفاع المدني يؤكد فيه صون كرامته وكرامة الآخرين دون تفرقة.
التضحية :	كل سلوك حقيقي يمارسه الفرد في الدفاع المدني عند القيام بواجبه ابتغاء مرضاة الله سبحانه وتعالى وشعاره في ذلك الإيثار .
الانتماء :	كل سلوك يمارسه الفرد في الدفاع المدني ينطلق من حب الإنسان لأخيه الإنسان وحب الوطن والقيادة الهاشمية والتفاني في سبيل ذلك بما يحقق ازدهار الوطن وارتقائه.
الأمانـة :	كل سلوك يلتزم به الفرد في الدفاع المدني بتعاليم الدين محافظاً من خلاله على المال العام وحقوق الآخرين.


أصدقائي الاعزاء هذا الموضوع سيكون باذن الله كالمتحدث الرسمي بمنتدنا الغالي بواسطتي للتوعيه والارشاد 

والله ولي التوفيق وتحياتي للجميع 

اي سؤال اي استفسار اي فكرة تخص هذا الموضوع انا جاهز

----------


## عودوني

الله يعطيهم العافيه  رجال العز  الدفاع المدني

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## خالد محمد عبدالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية


حياك يا سيدي واهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وحاليا رح ابلش بشرف وافي عن المديرية واقسامها 

 تشكلت إدارة الأبنية والصيانة في 27/10/1992م وتقوم بواجبات متخصصة في مجال إنشاء المباني الحديثة لمديريات وإدارات ومراكز الدفاع المدني ورفد هذه المباني بأفضل الخدمات المتاحة لتلبي الاحتياجات المطلوبة لمرتبات الدفاع المدني ، وكذلك إجراء أعمال الصيانة السنوية لمنشآت الدفاع المدني القائمة حالياً ضمن خطة صيانة سنوية لتبقى هذه المنشآت بأفضل حالة ، كما أن الجهود مبذولة في سبيل تخصيص واستملاك قطع أراضي للدفاع المدني بالتنسيق مع المديريات ليتم إنشاء مباني جديدة عليها، وقامت الإدارة باستحداث قسم التصميم الهندسي حيث يتم التصميم والمتابعة والإشراف على المشاريع من خلال كوادر الإدارة مما ساهم في زيادة الدقة والسرعة في إنجاز العمل وتقليل التكلفة المادية بشكل كبير. سابقاً كان  يتم تصميم وإعداد  المخططات اللازمة بالتعاون مع مكتب هندسي متخصص ضمن اتفاقية موقعة بين هذا المكتب والمديرية العامة لدفاع المدني,وتكلفة مادية تقدر بحوالي (60000) ستون ألف دينار سنوياً بدل أتعاب هندسية وإشراف.

 وفي عام 2004 تم إنهاء العقد مع المكتب, وأصبحت الإدارة تقوم بالتصميم وإعداد المخططات وجداول الكميات للمشاريع من خلال كوادر الإدارة المتخصصة والمؤهلة لهذه الغاية وبشكل مستقل,  وتقوم الإدارة بأعمال إنشائية متفرقة في المحافظات مثل بناء غرف مولدات وزيوت استعلامات وأسوار وإنشاءات أخرى, كما قامت الإدارة بتوزيع عدد من مهنيين على المديريات لتسهيل العمل والسرعة في الإنجاز وتقليل التكلفة الناتجة عن حركة الآليات من وإلى المحافظات.و تسعى إدارة الأبنية والصيانة إلى تدريب كوادرها وبشكل غير منقطع في دورات فنية متخصصة وتمكينهم من استخدام أحدث المعدات والأجهزة المتطورة للرقي في مجال إنشاء المباني الجديدة وذلك من خلال خطة إستراتيجية بناءة تهدف إلى تحقيق الأهداف الوطنية التي تسعى المديرية العامة لتحققها.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

v    الرؤيــــــة :

الارتقاء بمستوى مباني الدفاع المدني الجديدة من حيث المواصفات ومراعاة النواحي الهندسية والفنية ومواكبة التطورات التي تحدث في مجال الإنشاءات.

v     الرسالـــــــــة :

  توفير المنشآت من مباني وبنية تحتية لاستيعاب كافة الأفراد والمعدات والآليات في الدفاع المدني في الوقت الراهن وفي المستقبل, وتغطية جميع مناطق المملكة بمراكز الدفاع المدني بحيث يكون إنشاء هذه المراكز وتوزيعها مع جانب العمليات , عمل الصيانة المستدامة للمباني القائمة بحيث يتم المحافظة على جميع المباني التابعة للمديرية وزيادة عمر المنشآت الافتراضي وشمول كافة المحافظات بكوادر الصيانة وبأعداد كافية في مختلف التخصصات المطلوبة لتأمين الراحة والاطمئنان للمرتبات التي تخدم في هذه المباني ليتمكنوا من القيام بواجباتهم دون أية تأثيرات من جراء استخدام المباني, وتأهيل الكوادر الهندسية والفنية والمهنية والإدارية وبعدد كافي لتحقيق الأفضل دائماً.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مقدمة
تم تشكيل إدارة الدراسات والأبحاث والتطوير بتاريخ 20/6/1996م بهدف تنظيم وتبسيط العمل وإجراءاته وتقليل الوقت والجهد والكلفة ورفع كفاءة وقدرات الجهاز للوصول إلى النتائج المتوقعة وكذلك تهدف إلى تسهيل اتخاذ القرارات المبنية على منهجية البحث العلمي وترتبط بالمساعد للتخطيط.

رؤية إدارة الدراسات والأبحاث والتطوير
إدارة كفؤة ومؤهلة من اجل الوصول إلى تقديم خدمات مميزة ورفع مستوى الأداء والإنتاجية لمعالجة التحديات والصعوبات الخارجية والداخلية التي تواجه الدفاع المدني ووضع الحلول المناسبة والمنهجية لها.

رسالة إدارة الدراسات والأبحاث والتطوير
استخدام نظم المعلومات والأخذ بمفهوم تنمية وإدارة الموارد البشرية وبناء تقاليد وتراكم معرفي وترسيخ منهجية المبادرة والتميز والإبداع وحسن إدارة الوقت وتقليل الكلفة والجهد في جميع أعمال الدفاع المدني.

القيم الجوهرية لإدارة الدراسات والأبحاث والتطوير

الولاء.
الوظيفة أمانة ومسؤولية أخلاقية .
الحياد والموضوعية .
المهنية والاحتراف الوظيفي ضمان للأداء والإنتاجية الكفوءة .
المعلوماتية ونظم تطوير الأداء .
الإبداع والتميز.
الأهداف الرئيسية للإدارة
تم تحديد أبرز الأهداف الرئيسية المطلوب تحقيقها على النحو التالي

تقليل الوقت والجهد والكلفة فيما يختص بعمل الدفاع المدني.	الهدف (1)
رفع كفاءة وقدرات الجهاز للوصول إلى أفضل النتائج المتوقعة.	الهدف (2)
تسهيل اتخاذ القرارات المبنية على منهجية علمية وعملية.	الهدف (3)
دراسة ووضع الخطط التطويرية القريبة والبعيدة المدى.	الهدف (4)
دراسة المشكلات الإدارية والميدانية والتنظيمية التي تواجهها بعض مديريات ومراكز الدفاع المدني.	الهدف (5)
دراسة التحديات والصعوبات التي تواجه الدفاع المدني وتحليلها.	الهدف (6)
الدراسة والتوصية باستخدام معدات وآليات تقلل الجهد والوقت في أعمال الدفاع المدني والمحافظة عليها.	الهدف (7)
مراعاة الحاجة الماسة للتحديث ومواكبة التكنولوجيا الحديثة.	الهدف (8)

واجبات إدارة الدراسات والأبحاث والتطوير:

دراسة ووضع الخطط التطويرية البعيدة والقريبة المدى حول حاجة الدفاع المدني من الآليات ومعدات العمليات والأبنية والقوى البشرية بالتعاون مع الإدارات المعنية.
المشاركة في الدراسة والبحث والتوصية بشأن إقرار أنواع المعدات والآليات التي يسعى الدفاع المدني لإدخالها في الخدمة ووضع المواصفات الفنية الخاصة بها.
تفعيل استخدام المعدات والآليات العاملة في الدفاع المدني من حيث الاستخدام الأمثل وكيفية صيانتها وإطالة مدة استخدامها وصلاحيتها وذلك من خلال ترجمة وإعداد أدلة الاستخدام الخاصة بها.
دراسة وتحليل المشاكل التنظيمية والتدريبية والجاهزية بالتنسيق مع الإدارات.
تحليل الاقتراحات والأفكار والآراء والتوصيات الصادرة عن الإدارات المتعلقة بعمل الدفاع المدني.
التنسيق وتبادل المعلومات مع أجهزة الدفاع المدني والحماية المدنية في البلدان العربية والأجنبية والمنظمات الدولية في المجالات التي تتعلق بتطوير أعمال الدفاع المدني.
تقدير تكاليف إطفاء الحرائق الكبرى وأخذ الدروس المستفادة منها.
القيام بأعمال الترجمة للكتب والمراجع والمخاطبات التي ترد إلى إدارة الدراسات والأبحاث والتطوير بهدف تعميم الفائدة ومواكبة التطور المستمر في علوم الدفاع المدني.
دراسة المشكلات الإدارية والميدانية والتنظيمية التي تواجهها بعض مديريات أو أقسام ومراكز الدفاع المدني.
تحديث وتطوير الموقع الإلكتروني للمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني على شبكة الإنترنت.
أسس إعداد الدراسات:
تقوم الإدارة بتنفيذ أهدافها وواجباتها من خلال :

تكليف من قبل عطوفة المدير العام وأصحاب العطوفة المساعدين.
ملاحظات مكتب عطوفة المفتش العام.
إنجازات إدارات الدفاع المدني (قائمة التوزيع ب).
التقرير الإحصائي السنوي للحوادث.
الآراء والاقتراحات الواردة من قسم الجودة في إدارة الوقاية والحماية الذاتية.
العمل من خلال لجان الدفاع المدني.
شبكة الإنترنت.
الدراسات المقترحة من قبل مديريات وإدارات الدفاع المدني.
تنفيذ الخطة الإستراتيجية للإدارة.

----------


## &روان&

*نشامى الوطن الله يخليهم وشكرا الك*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *نشامى الوطن الله يخليهم وشكرا الك*


الله يخليكي ويسعدك وهذا واجيهم وبفخرو بالشي هذا

----------

